# Crested gecko or leopard gecko?



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello, im trying to choose whether to get a crestie or a leopard gecko, whats your pros and cons for both and no bias comments


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Crestie.
So much cooler and fun and better and cooler.. did I mention that?

Personally I'd definatly go for crestie. I keep both and after everyone saying how cool leopard geckos were, I found it a bit of an anticlimax when I got them. Still love em though, just not as much as my cresties


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

definately go for a crestie, leos are a bit boring, they are too terestrial, not only can cresties climb pretty much anything but they jump too, can have hours of fun just getting your crestie jumping from one hand to the other, just be careful when they jump on your nose cos that seems to be there preffered location to take a dump :lol2:


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

That's another thing, crstie vivs look so much nicer when done properly!


----------



## x becca x (Dec 3, 2010)

Crestie :no1:

They are cool, easy to look after and are the best lol!!


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

I own both and as much as I love my Leopard geckos, I think Cresties are more interesting to watch - Just for the fact that they can climb walls, I love that :lol2:

I really cant find any cons as such for either geckos... But I guess cresties could be cheaper to feed in the long run, I guess it depends how much CGD they get through and how much (if any) livefood you feed them.


----------



## AFC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have both and without doubt my Cresties are by far the coolest and most interesting.


----------



## chrisw (Apr 13, 2009)

i'd go for leo's anytime, i've kept both and my leo gets better with age (11 years and going on strong). he's always been more responsive to human contact than cresties, and i'm finding this with my african fat tail. tho cresties do have funky eyelashes. i'll give them that one. :2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Leopard gecko. No competition.
I love my crestie to bits but he just doesn't compare to my AFT*


*Leopard gecko equivalent


----------



## holdenc85 (Jan 25, 2010)

crested geckos all the way , also i have babies for sale if you are interested :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Have kept both but have to say go with a Crestie :2thumb:. They are so much more interesting, they climb, they jump & it's fun doing a handling session. Did i mention they jump :lol2:. Cresties are number :no1:.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i do love my cresties, but it has to be leopard geckos mine are more like dogs than geckos : victory:
give them a little ledge and do there setup nice, they are not as boring as others say.


----------

